# Rounding out the "Rapier Thrusts", here is the Pasata Soto



## KPM (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## lklawson (Jan 2, 2019)

Under Stop Thrust from the Manual del Barataro (caida) by lklawson




Under Stop Thrust - Hutton by lklawson




19497 by lklawson





19498 by lklawson




19499 by lklawson

And, just for fun, from Haislet's boxing.  



Edwin Haislet's Boxing - pp23 Fig 28 Straight Right to Body by lklawson



Edwin Haislet's Boxing - pp23 Fig 27 Left Jab to Body by lklawson

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Jan 2, 2019)

> 19499 by lklawson



BTW, have you seen the Ohnimus article?

“Six Inches of Steel”: Bowie knife fighting instruction by Louis Juan Ohnimus (1890)

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## KPM (Jan 2, 2019)

Those are great!  Thanks Kirk!  Yes, have seen the Ohnimus article, but it has been awhile!  It is on my list to get back to in more detail.


----------



## geezer (Jan 10, 2019)

Yep. Same rear hand position.


----------

